# New A6 by Caractère



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

http://www.wolfsburgstore.be/v...#9282


----------



## GAIO GTI (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: New A6 by Caractère (Wolfsburgstore)*

I LOVE IT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: New A6 by Caractère (GAIO GTI)*

Hawt! Looks agressive without looking ghetto. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

